# Lost hours



## TheTomG (Sep 7, 2011)

Got to wandering around the WWW and lost some hours to a couple of sites I found interesting.

I have a love of spaceships and spaceship designs, so this "top 75 spaceships" made an interesting read, and great to see some classics that I've loved for many years in there!

http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/286589/top_75_spaceships_in_movies_and_tv.html

Then I got sidetracked by a link from the Alien derelict design, which always intrigued me - I love the design but it has always irritated my oh-so rational mind as I could never work out how it would fly, or even in which direction it might fly, and what it was all asymmetrical. Odd how such features could both irritate me and appeal to me (since they are something outside of my usual mindset).

Anyway tons of interesting info and drawings and images about the Aliens movies:
http://alienexplorations.blogspot.com/

Hope someone else enjoys those links too! But if you're like me, have an hour or two handy before you open them up heh.


----------

